# Christopher Perkins Wins Men's K50 with All-New 2016 PSE Xpression



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most pro's spend weeks or months getting used to a new bow. For Chris to do this after a morning of tuning and practice?... It means that PSE is consistent in feel, balance, and they are improving stability and smoothness with the new limb-pockets, cams, and riser designs.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Was he shooting the 3-D Xpression or the longer atoa Xpression?


----------

